# seems to me...



## blondlebanese (Oct 6, 2014)

i have been reading about marijuana how to for a few months now from many forums and articles from dispenceries and individuals.  there is a lot of conflicting info out there wether its right, wrong, out dated or up to date.  for the student it's a crap shoot.  it's time for an updated growers bible.  one with expanations why their way is the right way.  one with lighting formulas,  scientifice explanations explained in a simple way.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 6, 2014)

What specifically?  Some things can be done a lot of different ways and there is no right or wrong.  Some things are outdated (like mj needs to "sleep").  Some things are pretty straight forward, but most of the way we garden has a lot of leeway.  You do need to find out what works best for you.Things like how much light to use has pretty much been determined by experiment--there is a recommended minimum.  There is a point where more light does no good, called, I believe photo inhibition or something like that.  That is something that is most likely determined by experimentation.


----------



## blondlebanese (Oct 6, 2014)

yes your right most of the information is out there but, its spread around many websites.  specifically for me it was the vermiculite vs perilite.  I have the three gallon pots ready to go with thirty-fourty % vermiculite added.  recommended by the local hydro store.  they don't sell perilite.   it would just be nice to have all the right info at hand, in a book.  I think I'm bitching right now.  better I shut up now.


----------



## bwanabud (Oct 6, 2014)

blondlebanese said:


> yes your right most of the information is out there but, its spread around many websites.  specifically for me it was the vermiculite vs perilite.  I have the three gallon pots ready to go with thirty-fourty % vermiculite added.  recommended by the local hydro store.  they don't sell perilite.   it would just be nice to have all the right info at hand, in a book.  I think I'm bitching right now.  better I shut up now.



Vermiculite is good for general planting & vegetables, but not for MJ. Cannabis likes a wet/dry cycle, the vermiculite holds too much moisture....thus keeping the soil/media damp all the time. The Perlite allows for better drainage, and retains added nutes for slow release.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 6, 2014)

The first rule in the book: never take the advice of someone who is trying to sell you something. That is called a "conflict of interest". If you know anything about aquariums and fish, take a look at the fish food recommended feeding schedule. They recommend that you feed your fish as much as they can eat in 5minutes, 2-3x a day. I don't know if they are trying to help the stores sell more ffish or just sell more fish food, as that feeding schedule will kill your fish within 7-10 days. Fish don't need to be fed more than once every 2-3 days. :doh:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 7, 2014)

Yeah, I'm with hush--people need to quit listening to these hydro store people.  Their first job is to sell you stuff.  Second, a lot of them do not even grow.  He talked you into the vermiculite because he did not sell perlite.  However, like I said, they are nothing alike-- while they both help break up dense soil, vermiculite is added to hold moisture,  perlite is used to help with good drainage--not anything the same.  Obviously this guy did not know what he was talking about.  While you talk about it being different forums, this particular thing was not other forums, but either a dishonest greedy person who sold you the wrong think because he didn't have the right thing or an ignorant person who did not have a clue what they were talking about.  EVERY experienced grower knows not to use vermiculite.

We are working on trying to get some Beginner Guidelines made up.  with winter coming up, I'm sure a lot of us will have more time to devote to this.


----------



## blondlebanese (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm gonna have to transplant again. second time in three days.  I had just planted them.  two are a little droopy probably to much water.  I noticed a couple older leaves have a few light brown spots and a few edges brown.  I thought damage from the paper bags they were in when I bought them.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 8, 2014)

I would leave them a bit.  It is really hard on them to keep transplanting them.  You get a little shock every time you disturb the roots.  Brown edges usually denote that the food is too hot or that you fed them while they were too young.  You are not spraying your leaves with anything are you?


----------



## blondlebanese (Oct 8, 2014)

I must take back my complaints about info being far wide and unreliable.  because I found a lot of answers in the first sticky in this beginners forum.  I'm blind and I can't see.   I haven't fed my plants at all.  they are growing just fine.  I put them in OF soil w/ perilite.  the roots are doing well.  I did loose one plant, due to I don't know what.  and the seed hasn't surfaced.  how many days does it take for seeds to surface?  I think in two weeks I can transplant into three gallon pots.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 8, 2014)

Vermeculite can be good for outdoor grows that get few waterings but no so good for indoor growers.

They also hold excess nutrients and can swing ph that ultimately lock out other necessary elements.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 8, 2014)

blondlebanese said:


> I must take back my complaints about info being far wide and unreliable.  because I found a lot of answers in the first sticky in this beginners forum.  I'm blind and I can't see.   I haven't fed my plants at all.  they are growing just fine.  I put them in OF soil w/ perilite.  the roots are doing well.  I did loose one plant, due to I don't know what.  and the seed hasn't surfaced.  how many days does it take for seeds to surface?  I think in two weeks I can transplant into three gallon pots.




If your talking ocean forest that is way to hot to start a seedling in. I am glad it worked ok this time, surprised too.

If you take a seedling to a 3 gallon pot you are going to have to be real good at watering the whole pot not just the seedling. That is why most of us go to one gallon bags till they are sexed... just a thought for you. 
Greenest of mojo to you.


----------



## blondlebanese (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm not familiar with one gallon bags.  what are they?  I planted in round plastic pots 5" tall.  what soil would you recommend for rooted clones?


----------



## Kindbud (Oct 9, 2014)

bwanabud said:


> Vermiculite is good for general planting & vegetables, but not for MJ. Cannabis likes a wet/dry cycle, the vermiculite holds too much moisture....thus keeping the soil/media damp all the time. The Perlite allows for better drainage, and retains added nutes for slow release.



outdoors i use vermiculite but only at low amounts about a handful per 5 gallon bucket but again i only use it outdoors i always use perlite


----------

